# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  μια μικρη βοηθεια

## tsounami1791

καλησπερα φιλοι μου.αντιμετωπιζω ενα προβλημα που σχετιζεται με το αλκοολ.δεν πινω συνεχεια,μπορει να κανω και ενα μηνα να ακουμπησω αλκοολ αλλα οταν το κανω δεν σταματαω...πινω μεχρι να σκασω και σε σημειο να ξεφτυλιζομαι και μετα για λιγο διαστημα να ντρεπομαι μεχρι την επομενη φορα.φιλους δεν εχω μιας και οταν παντρευτηκα εκοψα σχεδον με ολους..η γυναικα μου δειχνει μεγαλη κατανοηση αλλα κατι πρεπει να κανω γιατι δεν παει αλλο.εχω συχνα πολλα νευρα που τα ξεσπαω σε γονεις πεθερικα παντου.βεβαια ισως φταιει που εχω κλειστει στο σπιτι μου για πανω απο 2 μηνες λογω καταγματος στο ποδι..εχει κανεις καμμια ιδεα τι να κανω με το παλιοποτο?μου αρεσει αλλα οταν το ξεκιναω δεν εχω ορια..ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων για την βοηθεια σας!!!!!

----------


## tsounami1791

εγω πιστευω πως ειναι ξεσπασμα του οργανισμου ειδικα αν εισαι πολυ πιεσμενος για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα..μονο οι κοντινοι σου μπορουν να βοηθησουν..το να μην υπαρχει μετρο δειχνει πως δεν υπαρχει τροπος να ξεφευγεις απο προβληματα και νομιζεις οτι ολα λυνονται με το να πινεις αναξελεγκτα..ισως πρεπει να δοκιμαζεις για αρχη ποτα με λιγο αλκοολ οπως μπυρα η κρασι που δεν μπορουν να σε βλαψουν και τοσο..και πανω απο ολα υπομονη τιποτα δεν λυνεται απο τη μια μερα στην αλλη...

----------

